# Waterproof camera?



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

Any suggestions on a waterproof camera for under $200? 

Thanks


----------



## lara (Mar 15, 2009)

What are you planning to do? Going diving in the Red Sea, or a cruise on the Maid of the Mist? Is this a one time/one off thing, or are you going the need the waterproof feature repeatedly?

L


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

Rollei Digital Cameras Canada - Rollei X-8 Sports Digital Camera -

though I do not know its pricing.


----------



## macquest99 (Jan 6, 2010)

dont get an olympus mine lasted two vacations. before it kicked the bucket


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Check Craigslist/Kijiji for an old Canon SD1000 Digital ELPH,
Then buy the waterproof case for it on eBay.

Good luck

Dave


----------

